# Five Star Bassmasters



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

We are open for new members. espectially non boaters. We are a ohio bass federation club based in Marion Ohio. We fish mostly central Ohio lakes and Lake Erie. Anybody interested can email me. 
[email protected]
We have some vary good fisherman and good people in our club.


----------

